# Was zum Lachen: Bild Testet Grafikkarten!



## Oberst Klink (8. März 2014)

Hier ein lustiger Test von Bild.de zum Thema Grafikkarten: Grafikkarten-Test: Kompromisslos zocken! - Spiele-News - Bild.de

Ich zitiere mal: 

"Die Hersteller AMD und Nvidia dominieren klar den Markt der  Grafikchips. Erst kürzlich haben beide neue Prozessoren vorgestellt,  COMPUTER BILD hat entsprechende Karten mit den frischen Chips gründlich  im Labor geprüft. Nicht ganz überraschend taten sich die besonders  günstigen Karten dabei schwer; so geriet die MSI R7 260X 2GD5/OC für nur  130 Euro (UVP) bei aufwendigen Spielen wie „Battlefield 4“ schnell an  ihre Grenzen. Gute Allrounder wie die Zotac Geforce GTX 760 2GB AMP sind  die bessere Wahl: Sie kostet nach der Preisempfehlung des Herstellers  gerade mal 100 Euro mehr, liefert aber bei Full-HD-Auflösung doppelt so  viele Bilder pro Sekunde wie die günstige MSI-Karte. 
Wer  kompromisslos mit Maximaleinstellungen zocken will, muss mindestens 500  Euro investieren (Stand Preisangabe: Februar 2014). Nur  Hochleistungskarten wie die Gainward GTX 780 Phantom GLH bringen  aktuelle Spiele-Kracher ruckelfrei auf große oder gleich mehrere  Monitore."


Zu köstlich  Ach, schaut euch den ganzen Test an xD


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Ich habe mir die nächste Betonwand zum Kopf gegenschlagen gesucht. Möchte jemand mitmachen?

Anscheinend kann das auch für PC-Monitore gelten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (8. März 2014)

Sorry, aber das ist ein schlechter Witz. Wie kann man sich für ein Thema so wenig interessieren, dass man einen solchen Schrott veröffentlichen kann? Selbst wenn ich über ein Thema berichten muss, wovon ich keinen Plan habe, informiere ich mich so gründlich, dass ich einen anständigen Bericht abliefern kann.


----------



## Thallassa (8. März 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist ein schlechter Witz. Wie kann man sich für ein Thema so wenig interessieren, dass man einen solchen Schrott veröffentlichen kann? Selbst wenn ich über ein Thema berichten muss, wovon ich keinen Plan habe, informiere ich mich so gründlich, dass ich einen anständigen Bericht abliefern kann.


 
Es geht hier um Bild-Leser. Deren Anspruch qualitativer Berichterstattung ist bekanntermaßen sehr niedrig. 
Zu vergleichen mit den Leuten die Empfehlungen nach Schema a) aussprechen: "Ich hab Produkt X, das empfehle ich dir auch!!!!! (weil Produkt X total klasse ist und ich immer nur das Beste kaufe, weil ich voll gut Bescheid weiß)"
oder
b) Leute die empfehlungen nach Schema a) annehmen.

Bild-Niveau halt


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. März 2014)

Ja Bild-Niveau, deshalb find Ich's ja auch so interessant, was die Bild schreibt xD


----------



## 3-way (8. März 2014)

Für Leute die keinen Plan von Grafikkarten haben ist die Bild Übersicht doch okay. Es vermittelt welche Grafikkarten es gibt und wie stark sie preislich auseinanderliegen.
 Wenn ich einem Bauer erzähle was für Auflösungen und Treiberversion ich verwende oder AA/AF dann blickt der doch nicht mehr durch und steigt aus.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Nein, sie ist kompletter Müll-Bild Niveau eben.


----------



## Ion (8. März 2014)

Das erinnert mich daran:
Hab mich damals auch über die Bild "gefreut" 
Wie kommt Computer Bild Spiele auf solche Ergebnisse? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Stueppi (8. März 2014)

Ich find den Test klasse =D mit den Benchmarkergebnissen von denen kann ich richtig viel anfangen xD


----------



## Frontline25 (8. März 2014)

ahja "*Grafikkarten mit aktuellen Nvidia-Prozessoren liegen vorn, die mit AMD-Chips bestückte Konkurrenz hinkt hinterher"  
*


----------



## Freakless08 (8. März 2014)

Yey. Gleichzeitig Schleichwerbung für Nvidia, indem man von Nvidia die schnelleren Karten nimmt und von AMD die langsamen und das im Text dann nicht richtig erläutert damit am Ende der Eindruck entsteht AMD wäre schlecht.
Perfekte Manipulation der Leser.


----------



## Cinnayum (8. März 2014)

Naja zumindest der zitierte Teil stimmt eigentlich...

Aber in der "Mittelklasse" hat AMD schon die Nase vorne. Größere Auswahl und ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis.
Aber beide Hersteller verkaufen uns 2 Jahre alten Mist zu Wucherpreisen. Das steht da natürlich nirgends. (Ausnahme 290(X), das ist 4 Monate alter Schund zu Wucherpreisen  )


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. März 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> [...] Perfekte Manipulation der Leser.


 Und das ist irgendwo in der Bild schonmal anders gewesen?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. März 2014)

Ich finde es ja eher zum en


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. März 2014)

Ja Ja ich nehme die Bild Zeitung immer mit aufs Klo, einmal habe ich sie sogar gelesen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Ich zitiere nur einen Songtext: 

"Und die Bild besteht wer wüsste das naicht aus Angst, Hast , Titten und dem Wetterbericht"


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. März 2014)

ach du sch**se , weil es keine XP Treiber gab war die GTX 275 schneller als die 5870 hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. März 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> ahja "*Grafikkarten mit aktuellen Nvidia-Prozessoren liegen vorn, die mit AMD-Chips bestückte Konkurrenz hinkt hinterher"
> *


 
Bei dem Satz wusste ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder kotzen soll.


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Bei dem Satz wusste ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder kotzen soll.



Same Thing


----------



## Oromis16 (8. März 2014)

Und ich hab gedacht, heute kommen keine anständigen Hardwaretests mehr ans Tageslicht gekrochen...  ...wie man sich nur irren kann  
Also liebste Bild (  ), *DANKE* , dass du uns allen zu so einer wunderbaren Erkenntnis verholfen hast, meine 7850 reicht also nicht mal für Pacman :/


----------



## thekerub (8. März 2014)

Also mit meiner alten GT 240M schaffe ich auch 90 Bilder pro Sekunde in DirectX 9. Die müsste dann ja jetzt mit der 780 Ti gleich ziehen, oder?


----------



## beren2707 (8. März 2014)

Wenn man jetzt von der "Qualität" dieser Berichterstattung auf die Korrektheit der anderweitigen Artikel schließen darf, dann kann man sich ausmalen, wozu dieses Boulevardblättlein, das sich "Zeitung" schimpft, gut ist: Propaganda und Volksverblödung.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Warum muss jemand sowas veröffentlichen. 

BILD = Bescheuerte Individuen Lesen Das...


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

Cool, also je aktueller der nVidia-Prozessor desto größeren Abstand habe ich zu AMD..hm...

Dann greife ich sofort zur GTX 750ti und dann könnt ihr mit euren ollen R9-290`ern einpacken 

.... das ist so traurig


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. März 2014)

Wie war das mit: "Bildung ist unser einziger/wertvollster Rohstoff"?
Schön wie Bild, RTL &Co die Zukunft Deutschlands zerstören.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Die Bild ist der lebende Beweis dafür, dass sich Intelligenz umgekehrt proportional zur Grundgesamtheit verhält...


----------



## Offset (8. März 2014)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich das jetzt witzig oder traurig finden soll...


----------



## Luchsderspieler (8. März 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Cool, also je aktueller der nVidia-Prozessor desto größeren Abstand habe ich zu AMD..hm...  Dann greife ich sofort zur GTX 750ti und dann könnt ihr mit euren ollen R9-290`ern einpacken   .... das ist so traurig


 nichts da 750ti mach so wie ich und überhol quadcrossfire mit ner 630 zum Glück gibt bei mir nirgends ne Bild zu kaufen


----------



## Roundy (8. März 2014)

Ihr müsst euch mal den ganzen Test gegen... das verursacht körperliche Schmerzen... keine angaben uber testspiele sondern nur die übertrieben genaue angabe: 1920*1080 DirecX-9-Titel: sehr hoch (85 bis maximal 121 bilder pro sekunde)
Und das ist ja noch nichtmal die normale bild... sondern die richtige computer bild... hallo?!


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

Bei mir auf Arbeit hängt ein Kalender, auf dem für diesen Monat steht:

"Die Berühmtheit hängt zum Großteil von der Dummheit der Bewunderer ab."

Warum ausgerechnet diesen Monat frage ich mich nun...nichtmehr


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. März 2014)

Ich frag mich grad, wie kann sich so eine Zeitschrift halten?

Ich mein wer kauft sich das?
Da gibts weder Klatsch&Tratsch noch Titten oder den Wetterbericht für die übliche BILD Kundschaft, also bleiben ja nur noch die Hardware Interessierten. Und wer, der sich tatsächlich für Hardware interessiert bezahlt für so einen "Test"?


----------



## Roundy (8. März 2014)

Naja meistens werden ja eher andere sachen getestet, in der normalen computerbild eher so der computer im alltag... also im auto, handy, der uhr... wenn se dann mal so old school gaming Hardware testen wirds lustig.. und peinlich 
Soll ich mal den ganzen test reinstellen?
Gruß


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

Wenn du damit rechtlich keine Konsequenzen fürchten musst  - sehr gern.
Sonst lass es, ich geh Montag sowieso mal in nen Zeitungsladen, dass gönn ich mir dann mal


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad, wie kann sich so eine Zeitschrift halten?
> 
> Ich mein wer kauft sich das?
> Da gibts weder Klatsch&Tratsch noch Titten oder den Wetterbericht für die übliche BILD Kundschaft, also bleiben ja nur noch die Hardware Interessierten. Und wer, der sich tatsächlich für Hardware interessiert bezahlt für so einen "Test"?



Vllt sind die Leser dermaßen unterbelichtet, dass sie die Computer Bild mit der Bild verwechseln


----------



## Roundy (8. März 2014)

Ich glaub die gibts dort schon gar nicht mehr 
Vllt zum Glück


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. März 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja Bild-Niveau, deshalb find Ich's ja auch so interessant, was die Bild schreibt xD


 
Bild-Niveau. Das wird PCGH auch oft vorgeworfen.


----------



## drebbin (8. März 2014)

Thilo...da habe ich dich doch du Schlingel.
Du weist genau was ich von dir will


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. März 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bild-Niveau. Das wird PCGH auch oft vorgeworfen.



Dafür ist zu wenig Hetze enthalten 

So schlimm wie die (Computer-)Bild kann man  einfach nicht sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja Bild-Niveau, deshalb find Ich's ja auch so interessant, was die Bild schreibt xD



Bild Niveau, immer eine Handbreit unter der Kellertreppe 
 Ich hatte deren Tests nie verstanden, gute Hardware landet bei Mangelhaft wegen dem auch gerechtfertigten Preis und Billigeimer werden teilweise auch mal bemängelt, aber trotzdem gewinnt Ramsch von Rudis Resterampe


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. März 2014)

Ja, gleich drei 780ti vorne, unter 500€ angeblich keine Spiele in FullHD wirklich flüssig, usw.


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. März 2014)

Da passt:

#gequirltescheißepur


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2014)

Ja und Auto Bild testet die Fahreigenschaften eines Ferraris auf dem Acker und die Beschleunigung eines Lanz Bulldog auf der Autobahn


----------



## DjangOC (9. März 2014)

Poor man, ich geh zu dennen ins Büro und mach nen mechanischen Praxis Test über Bratpfannen.
Können Kopf hinhalten, und dann wird geschaut wie viel mal man dieses hohle Geräusch hören muss bis was zerbricht. (Mein natürlich den Pfannengriff, ned die Fresse eines solchen Vollpfosten^^)

Leistungsindex wird wie folgt berechnet, anzahl Schläge geteilt durch Preis mal 10%


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. März 2014)

Das Schlimmst eigentlich: Ich habe die erste Seite runtergescrollt und geschaut, wo es eigentlich weiter geht. Da kam aber nix mehr.


----------



## DjangOC (9. März 2014)

He, also Redakteur "Maximus Idioticus" hat gewonnen, also er hat am meisten Schläge vertragen, wobei er nun auch 1 Woche bezahlten Urlaub im Spital hat. Denn ich musste feststellen das alle Pfannen über 100% erreichen.

Und neben bei hab ich noch nen Nobeltpreis gewonnen, da ich als erster Mensch ein schwarzes Loch in einem Menschen feststellte. - Jetzt wissen wir von wo diese gähnende Leere in ihren Berichten stammt/woduch sie entstehen.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. März 2014)

WTF?
Dort wird die GTX 760 von Zotac als guter Allrounder dargestellt?
Die R9 270X kostet nur 160-170€ und ist kaum schlechter und ist damit ca. 60€ billiger als die GTX 760.

Wenn es nach der Bild geht scheint ja eine Grafikkarte keine Hardware zu sein.
 Immerhin haben sie die MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming als eine gute Wahl bei 300€ empfohlen.


----------



## facehugger (9. März 2014)

Kennt das einer: DBDDHKP = Dumm bleibt Dumm, da helfen keine Pillen...

Gruß


----------



## DjTomCat (9. März 2014)

Ohne Worte. Aber ist ja nun mal die Bild und die machen vor gar nichts mehr halt.

Dem nächst schreiben die " 25 Jahre altes Dosenfleisch an die Redakteure verfüttert "


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. März 2014)

Die Bild und Ihre Leser sind doch alle P.I.M.M.E.L.!!!!


Spoiler



(*P*artiell *I*gnorante *M*enschen *m*it *E*lementarer *L*ernbehinderung)


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. März 2014)

Die Abkürzung aus Blood Dragon ist einfach nur 

Es hieß doch Permanent und nicht Partentiell, oder?


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. März 2014)

Ne ne, Partentiell. Siehe Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ak7XYDvN6eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. März 2014)

Ok 

Ich finde den Spruch echt Klasse


----------



## sfc (10. März 2014)

Das Peinlichste an dem "Test" ist ja, dass er einen Teaser für die aktuelle Computerbild Spiele darstellt. Die sollte es eigentlich besser wissen. Aber Bild bleibt wohl Bild, egal mit welchem "Fach"bereich.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeNxh5t5dHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Helme haben sogar die Aufschrift CB.


----------



## taks (10. März 2014)

> Platz 1: ASUS GTX780Ti-DC20C-3GD5 Direct CU II
> Preis: ca. 6-700 Euro



Wo gibts denn die für 6 Euro


----------



## Luchsderspieler (16. April 2014)

Sprich wo gibts die für 6 Euronen?


----------



## grenn-CB (16. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Computerbild hat sich aber selber die Abkürzung Cobi, CB wäre Computerbase


----------



## Teutonnen (16. April 2014)

Mir egal, es passt trotzdem. Du kannst es auch als Consumer Base lesen, wenn's dir besser passt.


----------



## Infin1ty (17. April 2014)

Laut dem Test ist ne GTX760 gleich schnell bis schneller als ne 280X, weiß echt nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Normalerweise hab ich was dagegen wenn Hersteller gegen unliebsame Reviews vorgehen, aber in diesem Fall
dürfte AMD das ruhig versuchen, das ist echt ne Frechheit was die Blödzeitung da fabriziert hat.
Allein schon diese FPS Angaben sind ein Witz

Wie krass muss NVidia die Blödzeitung geschmiert haben ?  Und ich hab mir gerade
eine GTX780 gekauft, glaube meine nächste wird wieder ne Rote :o

Die Pressefreiheit ist mehr als wichtig, aber in diesem Fall... Okay Spaß beiseite


----------



## Teutonnen (17. April 2014)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Laut dem Test ist ne GTX760 gleich schnell bis schneller als ne 280X, weiß echt nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


 
Vielleicht ham sie nur GTA 4 gebencht?^^


----------



## Roundy (18. April 2014)

Dank fehlender spiele sowie einstellungsangaben werden wir es wohl nie erfahren...
Vorallem schei*en die auf preisregionen, und p/l.
Sowas sollte weh tun, und nicht nur dem leser.
Gruß


----------

